# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  ¿Dónde nació realmente el chile casero?

## Bruno Cillóniz

El chile es el cultivo de una especia más extendido del mundo. BBC mundo Se cultiva en todo el mundo pero, según un estudio científico, los primeros chiles provienen de México hace unos 6.500 años 
Es el fruto que se cultiva en más partes del mundo, pero nació en la región centro oriental de México. Ingrediente indispensable en la cocina mexicana, sus primeros cultivos se remontan unos 6.500 años atrás. Gracias a que Cristóbal Colón lo llevó a Europa, su uso como condimento se extendió por el mundo en pocos años. 
Pero el exacto lugar de nacimiento del chile como cultivo domesticado no es un punto sino una región: un equipo de científicos acaba de determinar que el lugar en que se plantaron los primeros chiles para consumo humano es más al sur de lo que se pensaba, en la región centro oriental de México. 
Liderados por investigadores de la Universidad de California-Davis (EE.UU.), los expertos ubicaron el lugar de nacimiento del preciado condimento en un área que se extiende desde el sur de Puebla al norte de Oaxaca y al sureste de Veracruz. 
Esta región, además, es diferente de las zonas de origen que se han sugerido para el frijol y el maíz común, que presumiblemente se domesticaron en el oeste de México. La novedad, explican los científicos en su estudio, es que su análisis se basa en evidencias lingüísticas y ecológicas, además de la información arqueológica y genética más tradicional. 
"Identificar el origen del chile no es solo un ejercicio académico", dijo Paul Gepts, autor principal del trabajo que publica la revista "Proceedings" of the National Academy of Science. 
"Al trazar la ascendencia de cualquier planta domesticada podemos entender mejor la evolución genética de esa especie y el origen de la agricultura, un gran paso en la evolución humana en diferentes partes del mundo", explicó Gepts. 
"Esta información, a su vez, nos equipa mejor para desarrollar mejores programas de conservación genética y aumenta la eficiencia de los programas de mejoramiento genético, que serán muy importantes en el trabajo para hacer frente al cambio climático y proveer alimentos para una población global en rápido crecimiento", añadió el científico.  *PROTOLENGUAS*
Como destaca Gary P. Nabhan, etnobiólogo de la Universidad de Arizona y coautor del estudio, esta es la primera investigación que integra varias líneas de evidencia para determinar dónde, cuándo y en qué condiciones ecológicas, y por quién fue domesticada una planta de alcance global. 
Para su investigación los científicos se fijaron en las lenguas históricas en busca de la prueba lingüística más temprana del chile cultivado, además de los enfoques más tradicionales. 
Así, como recogen en su estudio, la lengua protootomangue (previa a la familia lingüística a la que pertenecen el zapoteco y el mixteco) tenía una palabra para designar el chile hace unos 6.500 años. 
Los científicos también desarrollaron un modelo de distribución de las especies de plantas emparentadas con el ají para predecir el medio ambiente más adecuado para el chile. 
De esta forma, vieron que estos apreciados arbustos crecen en lugares con una temperatura anual media de 24ºC, lo que concuerda con el clima de la región señalada durante el Holoceno medio, es decir, hace unos 6.000 años. 
La evidencia genética parecía apuntar más hacia el noreste de México como área de la domesticación del chile. Sin embargo, los autores observaron que había en conjunto más pruebas de las otras líneas de investigación que apoyaban la región centro este como la zona de origen del famoso chile.  *Fuente: ¿Dónde nació realmente el chile casero? | El Comercio Perú*Temas similares: Por donde empezar a vender tilapia donde puedo comprar semilla patron para palta  cerca de junin elaboracion de licor casero o artesanal de manzana Compre Peruano: ¿DÓNDE? Denuncian que INRENA dio permisos de extracción forestal donde no había bosques en región San Martín

----------

